# Pittsburgh AREA HERF



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Just seeing if there is any interest in a Pittsburgh herf.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW, i wanna go back to Florida.
Nobody on here near Pittsburgh


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> WOW, i wanna go back to Florida.
> Nobody on here near Pittsburgh


You know what's good thing about Pittsburgh? They are only 5 hours away from Philadelphia. Home of the Mahogany Crew and the Delaware Crew.  Come out east and we will herf.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Can a Steelers fan legally herf with Eagles fans???????????


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Tuxguy said:


> Can a Steelers fan legally herf with Eagles fans???????????


I think the only laws in place are against cowboys and giants fans, so you should be OK.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in! I will MAKE Loki (Kevin) come too...


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

There we go, a couple guys in so far.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

guinsdan said:


> I'm in! I will MAKE Loki (Kevin) come too...


as long as it is next month i'm in......and if I can find the place


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> There we go, a couple guys in so far.


I have a few locals that aren't on cs that would be interested too. Also, I can host if needed.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

My wife and I are in the process of buying a house in West View which is in the North Hills area. Maybe in a couple months I could host one but for now we could find a local B&M or if someone is willing to host that would be great. Let the ideas begin!!!!!


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

:sb


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL - maybe we can meet at ASW:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97263

I'm not sure when their next event is, but it is a great place...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I need to make it to ASW soon anyway so this is great for me


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

ASW would work. I have yet to get there


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

So we only have three of us???

Tuxguy
guinsdan
[OT] Loki


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Tuxguy said:


> So we only have three of us???
> 
> Tuxguy
> guinsdan
> [OT] Loki


Well, lets pick a weekend...the 8th and 29th work for me. Any other burgherfers interested?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I lived in Butler until 2 years ago and my parents are still there depending on the weekend I would like to meet up with you gents.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Lets shoot for the 29th. My wife and I just bought a house over the weekend and I will be busy doing work there for quite sometime.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmm.. 4 hours away for me.... I can let you guys know a little closer to the time of. I'm moving and have to help a buddy move, so it's in the air for me.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

29th should work for me


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

29th sounds OK to me too


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you have wife's Cigar-a-non meeting too?


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Tuxguy
guinsdan
[OT] Loki
Commander Quan
_Irons????_


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

How many of you guys are bringing wifes/G.F.'s/S.O.'s? It's only about a 3 hour trip for me, so I'm kicking around the idea of going.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Been away from CS for a while, but I would be in for this. I could bring Marathon and maybe another BOTL. We're about an hour away from downtown Pgh.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Did anyone decide on a herf location?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bastages....i just made plans for the weekend of the 29th


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

shaggy said:


> bastages....i just made plans for the weekend of the 29th


Pgh herf > your plans


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

guinsdan said:


> Pgh herf > your plans


you suck


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Did anyone decide on a herf location?


Well, there's ASW, Bloom's, and my house. ASW is open 10 AM - 5:30 PM/Bloom's until 6 PM on the 29th. Casa Dan is open all day...

B&M downside is we will need to buy cigars (etiquette), and it could get packed there (other patrons). Upside they have all the new cigars, great prices, and I don't have to clean my house. I don't have a ton of room outside so it's probably 6 ppl max.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

shaggy said:


> you suck


pgh herf * 3(cigar + 3drink) = your plans


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

How about a Steeler Game/Herf...:ss


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Last call --- who's in?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm still tenative. I probably won't know until the Friday before. Was there place/time set?


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry guys that this did not work, I have been in the process of moving into a house and working on it plus moving my mother out of her house.
Maybe something at the end of this month.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Let me just through this one out there. How about sometime after the holidays in January. Any Interests????


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

january should work. Unless someone has a smoking lounge in their house I think we should look at a shop. I'd go with King Beaver or ASW...Unless QSL allows cigars/pipes


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll keep this in mind - I am about 1.5 hours south.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Come on guys lets get some planning going here


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

u guys sure ur not from florida.....all this talk and very little smoke....:r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

shaggy said:


> u guys sure ur not from florida.....all this talk and very little smoke....:r


the weather should say otherwise


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

touche kev....:r


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

shaggy said:


> u guys sure ur not from florida.....all this talk and very little smoke....:r


Well I just did move back from florida


----------

